# Today's site visit



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Got up early today and took a ride to check out this remodel situation. I don't yet know what's going on with it - obviously someone else has gutted it.

It was built in the 1950's, in an uncorporated part of the county. Even by those standards, it's not very sturdy construction for around here. Here's an exterior wall. No sheathing of any kind, not even let-in bracing; the shear strength comes from the stucco on the other side of that paper.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

An electrician's been in there, permitted, too. That's a dozen or so 2-1 and 3-1 NM cables running through that chop in the stud.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

He set up some temporary power:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The interior T&G and the T&G outside are the same. The upper roof surface is about 3" from the bottom of the T&G. I think there are just flat 2x4 sleepers between the T&G and the roof sheathing.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

These beams are the ceiling joists. It's a flat roof, with these beams about every 6 feet, then the T&G, then 2x4 sleepers (I think), then roof sheathing and membrane. Probably shims to establish some slope, but I didn't get that far. Note the connections at the end. I've never seen that setup; not necessarily a big problem, as there's not much weight above.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The water heater with some fine flue work.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure anything will come of it, but it was interesting to check it out. On the way back I got stuck in a monster traffic jam on the Bay Bridge. After a long wait I got past a couple of smashed-up police vehicles on the exit to Treasure Island. 5 hours later they were still looking for someone who bailed at the end of a chase and shot at the police.

Anyway, if I get involved in the remodel I'll post some more. I'm not counting on it, as something's funny about the situation.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you some how inherit this mess?????

Unincorporated area of SF County?

Roughly where is that, I don't recall much but maybe you'll ring a bell....


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

griz said:


> Did you some how inherit this mess?????
> 
> Unincorporated area of SF County?
> 
> Roughly where is that, I don't recall much but maybe you'll ring a bell....


You're right to wonder about SF County - the City and County are the same entity, geographically and legally. This one was over the Bay Bridge.

It was a referral. I got home and wrote an estimate in about an hour. Its a very simple house, with very simple needs.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Good god. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Without looking it up, 2X T&G SYP or Dfir will get you in the neighborhood of a 6' roof span between beams with no snow load.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm not sure anything will come of it, but it was interesting to check it out.


At least it had that redeeming attribute.

The flue has to be my favorite.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Very stylish work, there. But can you (and your guys) bear the trips across the bridge? 

Looking forward to how the story plays out.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Defenestrate said:


> Very stylish work, there. But can you (and your guys) bear the trips across the bridge?
> 
> Looking forward to how the story plays out.


We could bear the trip if there are no delays with decisions or payments, and we could bang it out in some long days. There's not a lot of spare margin to get careless with. We'll see.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Probably know this already but stucco is not allowed for shear calcs in earthquake country, if the issue comes up one can shear with ply on the inside; another way to get shear value which can come in handy is to use sheet metal, once again usually on the inside. What's nice about the sheet metal way is since it's so thin the whole wall doesn't need to be sheathed to maintain the plane.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

hdavis said:


> The flue has to be my favorite.


I dunno, Kind of a toss-up. That temp power is pretty slick.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rio said:


> Probably know this already but stucco is not allowed for shear calcs in earthquake country, if the issue comes up one can shear with ply on the inside; another way to get shear value which can come in handy is to use sheet metal, once again usually on the inside. What's nice about the sheet metal way is since it's so thin the whole wall doesn't need to be sheathed to maintain the plane.


Something new to learn every day - I've never seen or heard of that.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> These beams are the ceiling joists. It's a flat roof, with these beams about every 6 feet, then the T&G, then 2x4 sleepers (I think), then roof sheathing and membrane. Probably shims to establish some slope, but I didn't get that far. Note the connections at the end. I've never seen that setup; not necessarily a big problem, as there's not much weight above.


So, they split the 2 by, set the beam loose and drive the wedge up get final dimension?

Is that a SF thing, Cali thing, or "I don't get out much thing"?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So, they split the 2 by, set the beam loose and drive the wedge up get final dimension?
> 
> Is that a SF thing, Cali thing, or "I don't get out much thing"?


I can't remember ever seeing it before.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

And just to fill in the details - it's about 1000 square feet total, on a small lot. The next-door neighbor has a pickup on blocks in the front yard, and black plastic over the windows. The house at the end of the block is a cinderblock fort with about 6 cars with heavily-tinted windows parked out in front.

This wouldn't be my typical project at all.

Many of the other houses in the same neighborhood have been fixed up in the last few years. Similar houses on the same block have sold for $400-$450,000.


----------

